# Rhodium refining



## 9393smith (Sep 10, 2014)

I got a very rich ore body of rhodium and have been having trouble processing it i would appreciate any help if all u wish to do us it's not possible please refrain from posting however if u can help on rhodium extraction I'll include a %


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 10, 2014)

9393smith said:


> I got a very rich ore body of rhodium and have been having trouble processing it i would appreciate any help


You have provided little in the way of information, but one thing stands out. The notion that you have a "very rich" ore body of rhodium. 

I do not mean to be rude---so please don't accept my comments as such---but I have my doubts. Perhaps you can detail how you've learned you really do have what you claim. That would go a long ways towards lending credibility to what you are trying to discuss. Very rich deposits of the platinum group are not exactly common, and pretty much unheard of in the US. Yes, I understand you have not disclosed a location. Just speculating. 

Harold


----------



## Pintudex (Aug 4, 2015)

9393smith said:


> I got a very rich ore body of rhodium and have been having trouble processing it i would appreciate any help if all u wish to do us it's not possible please refrain from posting however if u can help on rhodium extraction I'll include a %




Hello, 
I have a very reach RH,RU ORE I need help refining this.
I found tis with spectometer hand held XRF NITON xl3 900.


----------



## nickvc (Aug 4, 2015)

The picture you have posted shows no Rh but on the graph it shows Pd?
In honesty I wouldn't trust an xrf to determine how much of anything you have but if you want to be sure of what you have then an assay will be needed as even with rich ores they sometimes contain so many problem elements they aren't worth the trouble.


----------



## Pintudex (Aug 6, 2015)

Pintudex said:


> 9393smith said:
> 
> 
> > I got a very rich ore body of rhodium and have been having trouble processing it i would appreciate any help if all u wish to do us it's not possible please refrain from posting however if u can help on rhodium extraction I'll include a %
> ...





nickvc said:


> The picture you have posted shows no Rh but on the graph it shows Pd?
> In honesty I wouldn't trust an xrf to determine how much of anything you have but if you want to be sure of what you have then an assay will be needed as even with rich ores they sometimes contain so many problem elements they aren't worth the trouble.


----------



## Pintudex (Aug 6, 2015)

nickvc said:


> The picture you have posted shows no Rh but on the graph it shows Pd?
> In honesty I wouldn't trust an xrf to determine how much of anything you have but if you want to be sure of what you have then an assay will be needed as even with rich ores they sometimes contain so many problem elements they aren't worth the trouble.


There is also platinum!! All the group! So tell me if XRF 70,000 us dolar handheld wich could be the way??

We did atomic absorption and results were the same!!

We need help for refining this pltinoids group please!!




Best 


Luis


----------



## Lou (Aug 6, 2015)

I suggest you send 1 kg of a representative sample of the material to Inspectorate, Ledoux, or Alfred Knight and have them run an assay for Rh/Pt/Pd as well as As/Se/Te.

You may be able to broker the ore into a primary smelter. When you have the assay results, report them here on the forum and someone will help you better understand the material and your options.

Best,

Lou


----------

